# S-Video 1/4 screen & bad output



## OregonDuck (Feb 3, 2007)

I've recently noticed the video signal from the s video output and the componet output on my 811 only show 1/4 of the screen on the upper right corner of my screen. This is the same size as the screen when I select the guide info.
I use the S Video input when I have a bad feed in SD and usually can get a better picture. I tried resetting the 811 with no results. Is this a problem with my 811 or did Dish change this in the last software upgrade?


----------



## Jason Nipp (Jun 10, 2004)

Not having the issue on my unit.

I'd pull the power for awhile and try again.


----------



## OregonDuck (Feb 3, 2007)

Thanks again Jason.
After doing a hard reboot, I got the full picture back on my s video.
I am glad that I found this forum and truly appreciate your feedback.


----------

